# Sherman Revisted



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if you can see that image or not.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that figure going to be available via 3d printing, on your website?

What kind of resolution are you getting at 1:29?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard;

If he were any more real looking, he'd have to pay dues to the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Firemen! Fantastic!
















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

So when will you be releasing this one?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I always like positive feedback  
He will be 3D print only. So far I know I will have him available in the following sizes. 
1:20.32 
SE 
1:12 
1:8 
It will take a couple of days to release him as I am still optimizing the mesh. I have some figures printed that are about the size of a 1:29 scale figure, it will not arrive for a couple of days. I should be able to tell you then weather Sherman will print out in that scale. If folks are really interested in that scale, I MAY have to cut down on the details in the hands to make sure that the fingers, hat brim and overall details print out properly. The detail only goes up to .1mm and the wall thicknesses need to be at least .3mm. 
Here is the drunk dude print out. Sorry about the image quality. The hi res material is almost clear. I'll prime him up later and post another pic.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing stuff! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool ghost.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Richard, what's your cost per 3D print? (And how long before we blend 3D and inkjet printing technology to get pre-painted figures?  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 13 Apr 2012 12:14 PM 
Richard, what's your cost per 3D print? (And how long before we blend 3D and inkjet printing technology to get pre-painted figures?  ) 

Later, 

K 
Ditto...I'd love to see HOW you actually print these figures...and how many you print per printing event. Do you produce multiple scale versions of the figure per printing event? How many "prototypes" do you go through before "your mesh" is OK to you. Does the printing company provide you consulting assistance for where supporting (wash away) material is also printed?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

...following thread with interest... 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, they can already 3D print and paint. Check out myface.com (If that doesn't work google my face) they take two photos of you, front and side, I.D. the locations of your eyes, moutn nose chin, ears and their generals shape and then transpose those coordinates to a cartisian grid. Finally the turn the photos into texture files and print up your likeness. The result is sort of cool, but without the texture the sculpt is void of detail (amazing what paint will do). 
I can also do painted figures but the material is so fragile that you can not get hardly any detail out of it. I'm thinking of making myself a globe of the moon and another of mars and using some Nasa shots for the textures. The material is like Sand stone. 
I just uploaded the 3D files of pippin and the cost break down is this. 
1:29 scale Ultra detail material 45 dollars 
1:20 scale Ultra detail material 68 dollars 
1:13 scale white strong material 65 dollars 
1:12 scale white strong material 80 dollars 
1:8 scale whit strong material 200 dollars. 
Not cheap by any means. I will more than likely cast the 1:8 scale figure when I get enough money to buy the prototype and still eat


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...good info. I understand 3D printing pretty well. My son owns a 3D printing service in Oakland and sells Objet 3D printers. But...when I talk to him about what it costs to do the printing, he always is asking for me to give him a 3D CAD file so the can give me a decent estimate...which I don't have. He's explained to me and shown me all the variables...especially the need for supporting structure...and how many cc's of plastic get used...and what kind of plastic the buyer wants, etc etc. But, I've never seen a "cost" to produce a figure kinda like you just presented. So, if you master the 3D CAD work...one mold quality master, just printed, is around $50 to $70. If you screwed up...then you get to print another prototype for $50 to $70. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, 
make sure you order at least 3 if you are going to make a master. These puppies take a minimum of 10 days to get back from the printer, longer maybe if you have higher poly counts. BTW higher polygon counts the more detail you have in your figure. Lower the count the lower the detail is in your figure. It is a game of push and pull with controlling detail and polygons. The company I use, is based in New York and have a max 1 million polygon count. Not real high if you want to achieve total reality. 
Whats your son's website. Maybe I'll give oakland a shot. I don't use cad hopefully he will accept a solidwords or a wave object file or one of the several other formats I have except for cad


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, did I fail to mention, you can order the 3D prints from my site at http://scalehumans.com/ultimate (sorry moderator, I know I shouldn't do this, but I'm short of cash and need all the sales I can get)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the link to my son's company.
http://www.kemeera.com/

http://www.kemeera.com/


And....why do you need three masters to make a mold?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

You need stand bys, in case the first master gets broken. Its just a security measure against the Murphy law. I keep one in a different location than the others in case of fires or what not. Then I paint the other for my own use because the master is the most perfect copy. 
Thanks for the link. I will check it ouit. Maybe they have better prices than the people I am currently using.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? If the master gets broken or lost, you have your digital master, just have another made. You can back up an awful lot of bits for that kind of [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"you have your digital master, just have another made." 

Yeah, but he said it takes two weeks. Depends on how much of a hurry you're in.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can see this, it is the primed 3D prints I got. I started painting them yesterday so, more to come.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I had Pippin Printed out in 1:29 scale just to see if it was possible, and what kind of detail I could get.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's not bad, in terms of detail--I love the figure. A little pricey for that level of detail though. Still very [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you may be in 1:29th scale business soon. He looks great. Probably look even better painted. It's one thing to have an accurately sized person, but one with clothes that are wrinkled and folded like the would be if a person were sitting that way takes the figure to a whole new level.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I can put them up under my Ultimate 3D figures collection as a 3D print, but I can't afford to make molds for it. It costs me nothing to do this except a little time. If anyone is interested just let me know and I'll list it on that page.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've roughed in the painting of pippin. I've been reading a lot about tinting and I think I'm going to try this out on the 1:29 scale version of this. I ordered 2 of the prints in 1:29, 2 in 1:20 and this one is 7/8ths.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a really good looking figure!


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
I would like to see the new Pippin as a casting in 1:20.3. Is this a possibility? 
Also, can you bring back the original Pippin as a 1:20 casting?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to see the new Pippin as a casting in 1:20.3. Is this a possibility? 
Also, can you bring back the original Pippin as a 1:20 casting 
Geoff, 
I could put the new Pippin up at http://scalehumans.com/PREORDER and see if I can get the number of orders necessary for fabricating it. It might take a while though, sells are not real high on any figures right now and I'm no longer in a financle position to speculate. Just post to this thread if you think he is worth putting up for a preorder sell. I would need to get a minimum of 12 sells at 8 dollars to break even on the production. 
As for the old Pippin,,, I'm not sure which one you are referring to. I have one on my site now. He is version 2. The original was just too hard to cast successfully. I would have to re engineer the figure and make it a kit, which is what I would have to do with the new one. The current Pippin is very easy to cast. 







But if I did cast this new one, Iw ould probably recastthisone so that I could leverage the work I did on the new one. I think my new one is a much better sculpt.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd get a new 1:20.3 Pippin. So far most of my locos are engineered by the "Pippin" brothers... 
I also have a friend who would get one. There's 2 of the twelve needed. $8 for your figures is a more than fair price. 

Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, then I have another problem. I've already sold 3D printed versions of this figure. I stated that it would not be cast. I don't like to go back on my word. I coudl repose him and then offer him in another pose. Perhaps with his right elbow up like he is leaning on the window sill and the left hand in his lap? Or perhaps standing as he did in the original leaning out the window with his left hand pulling the chain for the whistle?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully you can see this, if not let me know. 
How about this guy instead? He is 1:6 scale right now, but I could easily size him to 1:20 scale and put him on Shermans body if you like that pose.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 28 Jun 2012 10:52 AM 
I'd get a new 1:20.3 Pippin. So far most of my locos are engineered by the "Pippin" brothers... 
I also have a friend who would get one. There's 2 of the twelve needed. $8 for your figures is a more than fair price. 

Terry Rick,

I would definitely get a "new" Pippin. All 1:20.3. Right arm on the window sill and left arm reaching for the whistle cord in my Connie would be great! Need a fireman, too.









Let us know what you need.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Going back on your word wouldn't be good. I consider you a stand up guy who brings something really worthwhle to the hobby. 
I'd be happy with any engineers really. i have most of your figures and doubles of some. the only ones i don't think I own are the union soldier and top hat Abe. They are too specific and easily identified to fit my time frame. 

Terry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard; 

This is just a wild hare, but I figured I'd toss it out anyway. The Sherman name made me think of the actor (now deceased) who played Sherman Potter on the M.A.S.H. series. He had a great face for an engineer or conductor. Folks would recognize that face, but might not be able to place who it belonged to when they saw it in a railroad context. 

As always, the figures look great. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

David, he does have a great face. He also played on Dragnet as Sgt Joe fridays partner whose name escapes me now. I think he was also on Ozzie and Harriet, but I'm not sure about that one because it was a while ago. However, I am almost finished with Einstein, and I can put some engineer clothes on him if anyone is interested in that, weigh in now. He will be seated with his hands in his lap. If casted he will be in a kit. He will have no hat though. If I don't hear that a good number are interested in castings of this figure, I will just make him available as a print.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I've have used a number of the original Pippins (reaching for the bell cord) and a few of version 2. Both are excellent figures and fit into engines nicely. Version 2 is a easy natural fit in in many engines. 

The new 3D printed Pippin looks like it would be a nice figure in 1:20. I would put in an order for 6 or more in a cast version. Geoff


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

The actor's name is Harry Morgan. His role on Dragnet was as Bill Gannon. He had an amazing career - 


```
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0604702/filmoseries
```


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be in Richard. 

Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I appreciate the support for casting this sherman figure, but I can't do the same exact Sherman. I can do a version of him with his hands in his lap and technically I won't be going back on my word. I have come to the end of my run of the nude blond so after I sell the last of her figure I will, if I get acknowledgement from everyone on this thread offer 
Sherman in a seated position with both hands in his lap 
in a casted form for 1:20.32 scale. I have one casting of the nude blonde left and when it goes I will put the Sherman up on the preorder page. (click on my link at the bottom of this post) I will need at least 12 preorders to go into production. That will cover my production cost. 
So, if you want a seated sherman with his hands in his lap, let me know here. If the same amount of people or more confirm your acceptance of the pose, I will work on the pose and put him up on the perorder page.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

G.I. Albert!  I have a bunch of G.I. Joe type figures, including a number of vintage G.I. Joes. I'd be willing to bet you could sell head sculpts for the bodies on Ebay in the G.I. Joe section if they were likenesses of actors from action movies or westerns. There's already a few being sold there.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a bad idea Amber. I've been thinking about doing just that, but I have to perfect a way to attach the head that doesn't require too much work. I have considered,,, and have been asked on other forums, to make a 1:6 (gi joe scale) head of sherman for those folks that run 1:6 scale trains. Man,,, I'd love to have a train that big


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I don't have an engine that big, yet, but I'm working on a model of a Gilpin Tram caboose in that scale. Wheels are my problem right now. 20 inch wheels work out to about 3-1/3rd inches, an 18 inch wheel is 3 inches on the tread. I'm using code 332 brass rail with 4 inch gauge, for 2 foot gauge, it works out to about 15 pound rail or so, I think. I thought about 4-3/4 inch gauge but that works out to 28-1/2 inch gauge, too weird for me. 
If you do make a 1/6th scale copy of Sherman's head, I'd be interested in that. 
Ernest Borgnine would make a good subject for a head sculpt too, a great character face!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Ernest Borgnine would make a good subject for a head sculpt too, a great character face!" 

Well by now I suppose everyone has read that Ernest passed away on Sunday. He was 95 years old. He did play the hobo-mauling conductor in the movie "Emperor of the North." I would consider Ernest very appropriate for a railroad figure. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

How about same pose with Sherman reaching further up for the bell cord. I don't think that both hands in the lap would be as interesting or dynamic.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Old Iron on 09 Jul 2012 08:43 AM 
How about same pose with Sherman reaching further up for the bell cord. I don't think that both hands in the lap would be as interesting or dynamic.

One of the many pitfalls of sculpting figures for RR modeling is that everyone has a different idea about how a figure should be posed, either dynamically or a casual static pose. My preference is static because if the pose is dynamic and held in that single frame of motion for ever it eventually looks odd. The only other alternative is to creat a posable figure or an animated one. Possible, but the development costs would be overwhelming for me. 

I think I will just lay low on adding newe figures to my collection. I will probably make Ernest Borgnine as Shake for my own use as,,, that too could become a huge nightmare on how to pose him.

Amber, I let you know, but I wouldn't hold my breath,,, not enough money to pay for the materials to make him. I could offer a 3D print though. That doesn't cost me a thing, since I just have to upload the file and have it printed but it will be around 55 bucks and take 3 weeks to ship.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

This is looking GREAT. I have been trying to get a 3d print figure together and it's darn hard to do and get it right!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan concentrate on making one blank mesh, with no features save fingers and toes and register marks for eyes. Go to DAZ3D and download their DAZ3D studio pro. Once you have a good mesh you save it as a blank and that is a starting point for all future sculpts. 
BTW,,,, what sculpting software are you using?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW,,, this is the mesh close to perfect now. I animated it in DAZ3D to see how well it works.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi again! I use Lightwave. Works OK but I have looked at zbrush. But this DAZ3D is new to me. My biggest problem right now is getting the stl the right size. I'm sending to Zoom RP for printing, and when I scale the models to the right size in lightwave, and then have Tubrosquid convert them for me to stl, they are all messed up, and want to print at 30 inches tall! So far I have one model that works, no idea how that happened, haven't printed it yet as the cost is about 60. But I need a good system to get the models into stl and in the right size. 

Dale


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW that's great!! I'm not sure how to put images up here or I could show you what I've got. 

PS I knew a woman named Queen *Kaiulani. Her mother was a real odd person, long story there, but she had her daughter in Queen 
**Kaiulani hospital and they said she couldn't check out until she named her child, and she could not think of a name, so she said, just name here after the hospital. How's that for weird. *


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the one that's giving me fits. Just can't get the size to come in right, and I'm not happy with the clothes.










This guy came out fine as an stl, but I have no idea why. But I don't want to print him like this. 










And her is a guy I bought from Tubrosquid. He is easy to pose, changes easy and looks great. Sort of a cop out to just buy the figure, but what the heck! 

Dale


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no Kaiulani hospital in Hawaii, you must be thinking of Kapiolani. Kaiulani was only a princess Kapiolani was a Queen. 
Pick up the free version of sculptris, it blows lightwave out of the water for sculpting. 
To size the figure use accutrans. There is a free version of that too. Well,,,, it is and it isn't a cop out. I use DAZ figures as guides. Even before I did 3D prints, I used to take all my proportions from the DAZ figures so I could pose them. The only thing they were not good for was likeness. I would just download as many images of a likeness as I could get and take measurements from that. I still use that method, taking my measurements from DAZ and photos except now I do it mostly on a computer,,, sure saves on sculpty. At the savings on sculpty I can afford to buy the prints for my own use. 
The only thing I find impossible to use DAZ for referencing is their clothing, it just does not fall right on the 3D figures so I have to drape cloth over things to get a good feel for it, or don a similar piece of garment and look at myself in a mirror. 
Still as good as DAZ is nothing beats having a real model to reference. If I could afford to I would do a combination of real model with DAZ and photos. I can get a better understanding of the deformation of tissue and cloth with a real person than I can from a photo or a 3D image.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That little video is pretty neat Richard! you did well getting him dancing! 

Gotta have the tailor look at his crotch. There is something odd happening there...with the CLOTH.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess it "depends" on what's under his pants. He is getting up in years. Fortunately the print will not move so it's a non issue. Some day we may have moving figures. By then I may be stationary. 

Dale


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, must have been Kapiolani. I never could pronounce it. Her mom, Betty, was a real weird duck. Not boring, but decidedly weird. She was from a mining family and had married several times to other mining people, and had lived the high life. Se became an art dealer in Pasadena but ended up mostly broke but with like a million worth of art that she refused to sell. So she moved to the family mine and was living in one of the company houses way off the radar. I'm talking sticks. BUt beautiful, and with a mind blowing mine all around her. And inside the house, 17th century paintings and Persian rugs. I have been thinking of modeling her and her house.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

When you got money, they call you excentric,,, when your poor they call you crazy or weird  
I needed a special Sherman for my Kauila model so I posed this one and I just submited him for printing. 








BTW, the overalls weren't really cut for shaking your booty so the crotch gets all bunched up,,,, it was a lot worse before I added about 1k polygons to that area. When I demonstrated the first one with the low poly crotch count my wife asked,,, is that a rocket in his pocket or is he just that happy about being animated


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Some new problems 
Looked at DAZ, great looking software! Basically Z brush without the cost. Looking into that. Want to give it a try. Then I looked at accutrans. Here too looks like just what I need, however, I'm on a MAc and it's not available for Mac. I found PolyTrans, same idea, but $400. But it may be what I need, as I'm having problems getting TubroSquid to do it. They are great, but just can't seem to get the size right.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

MACs used to be a problem for 3D software. I don't know about now since they switched over to the intel chip set. I'm surprised that accutrans doesn't come for MAX,,, very odd.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Sculptris looks very cool, thanks for the mention, I didn't know about it. Nice.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeepee!!! I finely have a way to print my Lightwave figures!! I have meshlab for converting to stl, and netfab for scaling, repairing and any other prep. Now all I need is the cash to print these. $60 each. 










I call this guy ADAM. A. he's nude. B. He's the first stl figure I made. C. Frankenstein was taken.

But I plan on putting him in work clothes and making him part of a track gang. Some hair would look good too, but I;m planning on adding tat to the print in epoxy as I can get it to look super good that way and software hair doesn't convert to stl. 










This is Jones. Generic, but not quite a smith. 










Anfd this is a guy I bought online. I call him Lenard (bernstin) as he is the conductor. All these guys need rigging, I posed Jones by just shaping, but he will look better if I take a standing version and rig it. And then I can pose him easier. 

I so want to print one! This is SOOOO DAMN COOL!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice figures Dan, 
To save on cost print them hollow. Since you have meshlab you can acheive the hollowness very easy. 
Go to the filters tab. 
Pull down remeshing menu 
Select Uniform mesh resampling 
Check Absolute Distance 
And seit your precission and offsets. You will have to play with this depending on the size of your figure. I size mine first. 
Usually in the precision field I set the world units to a lower one in the default my zeroing out the first numerical value. For me it occurs in the 100ths place on my smaller stuff. 
Next you will want to set the offset to be equal to at leat 1 mm in world units. for me that is equal to about .0375 
Then hit apply. It takes a while but you will see your figure turn into what looks like a caccoon bearing the shape of the figure and some of the prominant features. Do not be alarmed this is both the other shell and the inter shell of your figure. You need to go to the file tab and select export mesh as,,, and save it as an obj,,, the default is .ply a meshlab format. 
Then exit meshlab without saving. 
Next take it into meshmixer or what ever works for you and remove the outer shell. This leaves the inner shell which has its polygons flipped. Import your figure into the scene as append in meshmixer and then bridge the two meshes and poke a hole to join them. The soles are the best place. You will now have your hollow mesh and your costs will be considerably less if you are going with ultra detail acrylic material.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW, check your perms on the meshes you buy. Some do not allow you to distribute their meshes in any form,,, that includes printing. You pay extra for a commercial license. 
I would recommend just downloading sculptris and creating your own meshes, that way you don't have to buy them they are totally free because sculptris is free.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks. Sounds complex, but then what isn't? Hadn't thought about the license on the model. Humm, yes need to look into that and go carefully. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, you have sculpting skills. Download sculptris. Its free


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Got my print from Shapeways yesterday. I cleaned it and sanded it a little then this morning I colored some of my primer and laid down a base coat. He stands about 5.3 inches and looks great in and outside my 7/8ths Kauila


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished painting the figuer today and I could not resist posing it in my 7/8ths scale Ruby. I am casting this one. If you are interested in ownign a 7/8ths casting pre order it for 17 bucks, after pre order it will be 20 bucks. You can pre order at MY SITE


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Totally COOL. Love it. As I move forward on my cars I want to use several of you figures in the chairs. Just great! 

dale


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a new figure I sculpted for my baggage car. Made from my usual green epoxy. 


.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice Dan. Are you still going to work in 3D? If so, did you get time to download Sculptris?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I painted my first casting of SE Sherman Pippin


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, you are doing some fine work and one of these days when I am in one place for more than a couple of weeks, I need to buy some of your folks. BTW, judging by your avatar, you need a new tank top. I would send you one of mine, but they all "puka." From wear, and not because I am making them shrink on my body.  

Aloha


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 08 Oct 2012 07:14 PM 
Richard, you are doing some fine work and one of these days when I am in one place for more than a couple of weeks, I need to buy some of your folks. BTW, judging by your avatar, you need a new tank top. I would send you one of mine, but they all "puka." From wear, and not because I am making them shrink on my body.  

Aloha 
Da kine tank top always come wit playknee puka


----------

